

Push notification + Terminal = Win - wpnx
http://philyoussef.blogspot.com/2012/12/push-notification-terminal-win.html

======
dezinezync
This is indeed a win. I'm thinking of the possibility of using this to receive
notifications whenever Jekins builds and runs tests after commits to our git
repos.

